# College: Fire professor who forced students to vote for Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

College: Fire professor who forced students to vote for Obama










A tenured professor who forced her students to sign pledges that they would vote for President Barack Obama last November should be fired, the college's president recommended.
Sharon Sweet, an associate professor of mathematics at Brevard Community College in Florida, is guilty of electioneering, harassment, and incompetence, according to a three-month investigation into her classroom behavior leading up to the November election.

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/02/18/college-fire-professor-who-forced-students-to-vote-for-obama/#ixzz2LMW0atc3


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Where is the outrage??? If this was an educator doing the same for the Republican cause, it would be all over the news people would be screaming loudly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Remember seeing this in the lamestream media?

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I would have failed that math class for sure!! I am guessing she was teaching a younger crowd. I can't imagine that going over very well with graduate or continuing education students who might actually object and tell her to piss up a rope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

frapmpd24 said:


> I would have failed that math class for sure!! I am guessing she was teaching a younger crowd. I can't imagine that going over very well with graduate or continuing education students who might actually object and tell her to piss up a rope.


I would have told her to go fuck herself, and I absolutely suck at math, so I'd be screwed.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

How can you be "made" to vote for someone. Find your balls and tell her to go fuck herself. God this country has become a big bunch of sheep.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Great news for all your students and the rest of the World. YOU ARE FIRED!!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Knowing most colleges, I'm surprised she wasn't promoted.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> Knowing most colleges, I'm surprised she wasn't promoted.


I know.... She seems like "Dean" material to me.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Hank Moody said:


> I think everyone who voted for O should be fired. Oh wait..........


I see what you did there!! You can't be fired from sleeping till noon, piloting a lazy boy and swipin' an EBT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

No surprise, Part of the educational agenda these days is to brainwash the students to become full fledged liberal zombies.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Will be a nominee for a "Profiles in Courage" award or Lie-zy Warren's replacement at Hahvahd...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The saddest part of this story is that she is the tip of the iceberg, im guessing 90% of "teachers" push their liberal agenda on their students.Atleast she was dumb enough to expose herself as what she is. Its the 90% that do the same stuff subtly from kidnergarten all the way through college we need to worry about. I would bet my life she alrady haas job offers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

7costanza said:


> The saddest part of this story is that she is the tip of the iceberg, im guessing 90% of "teachers" push their liberal agenda on their students.Atleast she was dumb enough to expose herself as what she is. Its the 90% that do the same stuff subtly from kidnergarten all the way through college we need to worry about. I would bet my life she alrady haas job offers.


I had it out with one of my son's teachers after I found out she was pushing liberal BS. I had a meeting with her and the principal, and I asked them to show me in the 3rd-grade curriculum where political science is listed.

The principal literally had beads of sweat popping on her forehead. That was the end of liberal indoctrination in that class.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I had it out with one of my son's teachers after I found out she was pushing liberal BS. I had a meeting with her and the principal, and I asked them to show me in the 3rd-grade curriculum where political science is listed.
> 
> The principal literally had beads of sweat popping on her forehead. That was the end of liberal indoctrination in that class.


I asked my daughter a series of questions pertaining to her views. As a 16 y/o we all know they don't know shit about shit, but it was nice to find out she was a conservative.

Should people who come here illegally be given free tuition, food, or any other type of program we offer the poor or disabled? "No way!" Good girl.

She's big into things "green," however when asked her views about places like Solyndra, vs oil companies, the answer was: "So we blew all that money? I like Romney."


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I had it out with one of my son's teachers after I found out she was pushing liberal BS. I had a meeting with her and the principal, and I asked them to show me in the 3rd-grade curriculum where political science is listed.
> 
> The principal literally had beads of sweat popping on her forehead. That was the end of liberal indoctrination in that class.


I think the teachers have to pledge their allegiance to the democrat party and its agenda as part of their MTA indoctrination You're probably off the Christma...oops, I mean holiday card list after that meeting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

